# Cyp Video



## Dido (Jan 22, 2013)

Hy my wife told me that, find it really great 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k58bXJpZ6yo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Su13zJS1io


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks Christoph! The second video is really, really well done. Kudos to those folks, we need more videos like that one - educating and at the same time pushing for sensible conservation.


----------

